# Optics/Scope/Distant Dirty Work



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Been thinking of getting a higher power scope for my 30-06 Remington. Found a descent deal on a Weaver 6-24X42 classic V. I normally run most of my variable scopes at 5 power when hunting. I am thinking of something with the ability to reach out and take distant Coues Deer- 500 or so yards. The scope I am looking at has a Mil-dot reticle, AO, "semi target turrents" what-ever that means. Does anyone here have any thoughts on Weaver? If so, is clairity OK? Scale of one to ten, what is your rating on the Weaver classic V?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have never owned a Weaver but have had a 3-9 on my 30-06 for forty years, if the game is that far away I'll get closer, have shot pretty well all the big game species with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Old weaver steel scopes are great. I don't have a newer model. But coues deer are one of the species where you need that kind of power many times.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't speak from personal experience on the new stuff, but I've had a couple oldies and the suckers were rock solid and amazing quality. Haven't heard bad about the new either. Showmeyote you out there? He's got some good insights on the new stuff.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 3x9x40 Weaver Micro-Trac on my .17 Remington. I have had it for 30+ years and never had an issue. Don't know about the newer stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, I guess the consensus is buy one thirty years ago.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. I guess I should buy it as I have not heard one bad thing about Weaver. I will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good luck JTK let us know how it works out for ya. Like the rest I got one over 30 years old worked great till eyes started going south and it has a really fine cross hairs.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I have a 3x9x40 Weaver Micro-Trac on my .17 Remington. I have had it for 30+ years and never had an issue. Don't know about the newer stuff.


One of mine was a fixed 4x Micro-Trac. Sold it a couple years back and now I wish I hadn't. That scope was just begging to be put on a 30-30 or something of the like. Just like Rowdy says it had SUPER fine crosshairs. Loved how open my sight picture was and how precise it felt.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, the Weaver 6-24X42 scope was delivered about a week ago. I mounted it on a Remington 700 30-06, the fit was tight, but do-able, kept the mounting as close to bore as possible with medium rings. As far as clarity it is not the best, a little hazy on the higher, 24 power setting, but still clear enough to see bullet strikes on a target beyond 200 meters. Eye relief was plenty (about 3 inches) and the adjustments worked flawlessly. I sighted dead on at 220 yards for a point blank range out to 275 yards at a 7 inch kill zone. Able to put all shots into a 2.5 inch circle at that range running a 180 grain Sierra. Now the fun starts, I need to work up a load with a little lighter bullet, hoping for 165 grain. The semi-target turrents seem to be the same as a target turrent, just shorter and a little less adjustment, but still using a 1/8 inch click. Thats where the mil-dot reticle comes in. Was this scope worth $330, yes, for what I have see. The mil-dot reticle would have been better with a little finer crosshair but it's usable and I can still pin-point a 1 inch circle at 220. I would rate it a 7 on 1-10, not as clear as a Leupold but far better than most.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Haven't shot a heavy grain bullet for years-- 180 gr and heavier, went to the 165spbt in the 06 and 300 and they love it.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry Im late guess i didnt see this thread. The Grade Slam scope I have is one of the clearest scopes I own. But I couldnt speak for the classic, sorry. Im really surprised that it is hazy at full power. Most scopes are a little blurry, and with the dial on the eye relief seems to help most out. Good luck on smoking one out @ 500. That be SWEET....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear it is hazy JT but I think you are spot on that at $330 and 24x it seems pretty good. Most scopes lose clarity at the higher end of the power range until you get into the $500 range IMO.I like the 165's also but a friend gave me 500 180gr silvertips a few years back so I shoot them.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 on the Grand Slam line. I have 2 of them and just purchased a third. They cannot be beat for clarity, durability, and overall quality for the $300-400 price range. Sorry to hear the V series is a little fuzzy.


----------

